# Big Bad Snow Storm - not so much



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

They were calling for something like 8-12" of snow here West of Cleveland. There isn't nearly that much I don't think. Still have more to go though.

At any rate, Pebbles is enjoying it.

1.









2. She has so much hair, well, fur! 









3.









4. Sandy was hanging out inside


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Beautiful photos. We got 8” today in Illinois. Boys had a blast running around in it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Awww Sweet Pebbles and Sandy  . They started calling for 8-12" here but kept lowering the prediction and now I believe they're calling for no snow just rain and ice. Just starting to sleet now. I would MUCH rather have snow!


----------



## Avalanche 4 (Oct 19, 2017)

Not as much as they said down here in Canton either ... Uber media hype again ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Love #3 pic. She looks so sweet and dreamy there. 

We got about 4-5 inches of snow. I "think" that's it. Though they are still saying 8".

We are planning to be housebound tomorrow so it can keep snowing if it likes.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Great pictures! We got maybe 5-6" of snow. I posted some pictures of my two playing in it too.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Avalanche 4 said:


> ... Uber media hype again ...


That's why I rarely believe the local talking heads. Too much hype. They need to capture your attention so you 'stayed tuned' in... 
That said. I spoke too soon. It continued to snow all afternoon and thru the night pretty hard. Then we started to get lake affect and got dumped on. 
I measured 9" or 10" in non-drifted areas of the back yard. Hip deep or worse in drifted areas like my driveway. Uhg. Hate it.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

18 inches here, winds howling, and 9 below zero this morning. By the time we get Oscar's boots and jacket on we are all exhausted! He is not a big fan of deep snow. Guess he did not run across much of it in Istanbul!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> He is not a big fan of deep snow.


I'm with Oscar on this one!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

Megora said:


> Love #3 pic. She looks so sweet and dreamy there.



Thanks. She really is a sweetheart. So kind and gentle. Until she gets ornery and grabs hold of my arm thinking it is her personal pull toy...


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

OscarsDad said:


> 18 inches here, winds howling, and 9 below zero this morning. By the time we get Oscar's boots and jacket on we are all exhausted! He is not a big fan of deep snow. Guess he did not run across much of it in Istanbul!



Poor Oscar, did those boots keep the snow out? Mine weren't high enough (17" here).
Weathermen started out predicting 8-14", I predicted 10", we were both wrong! lol.


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

had to get amber out before leaving this morning. we got over a foot of snow the other day and this morning it was -7 before the wind chill. couldn't get her booties on so we used mushers but even with that even she didn't want to be out there. she had to do her biz and she was lifting her paws off the ground due to the cold. she did everything and right back in. wish I could have stayed home.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Ivyacres said:


> Poor Oscar, did those boots keep the snow out? Mine weren't high enough (17" here).
> Weathermen started out predicting 8-14", I predicted 10", we were both wrong! lol.


They do when he keeps them on. It seems more art than science to get them to fit right. Muttlucks (apologies for the name) are the best I have found after trying three different styles and lots of research.


----------

